# Homemade pig brig hog trap



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

Decided to try the hog net trap idea, but without spending 2k on a pig brig. Sourced all the materials from ebay, think it was a little over $200. Will include links to the materials if you want to try it out yourself. Took a little over two hours to put together. Leaving the net up so they get used to the net, and put some old deer protein feed in the middle, ill keep you posted.

















10'X10' High Impact Golf Barrier Hitting Net Poly Knotless #21 Custom | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10'X10' High Impact Golf Barrier Hitting Net Poly Knotless #21 Custom at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Ground Anchor Kit, Set of 8 Earth Augers, 15" Long, 3" Wide Helix,3/8" Diameter | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ground Anchor Kit, Set of 8 Earth Augers, 15" Long, 3" Wide Helix,3/8" Diameter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Urbalabs 16" Rebar Stakes Tent Camping Heavy Duty Trampoline Ground Anchors 8 pk | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Urbalabs 16" Rebar Stakes Tent Camping Heavy Duty Trampoline Ground Anchors 8 pk at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













8 Yellow Jacket 13’ Tie Down Ratchet Straps Tool Car Truck | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8 Yellow Jacket 13’ Tie Down Ratchet Straps Tool Car Truck at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach9:14 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. It’s is very helpful. Please let us know the outcome. I’ve looked at the pig brig but could not justify the cost.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm looking forward to see how well this works.
Thank you for posting your parts listing.


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

I bought 4 of the 10 foot netting and used 8 t posts and a few hundred zip ties. 40 feet of netting made a 12 1/2 foot diameter circle. In the future I would go bigger, using 60 feet of netting to make a 19 foot diameter trap. Found my rough measurements using the formula
diameter= circumference/3.14.


----------



## Jonn44 (Sep 6, 2021)

Looks cool, can’t wait to hear how it’s working.


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

Taking them a while to get used to the net but theyll get there eventually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Just curious how do they work?


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

When i put the net fully down the pigs can still root their way in, but end up walking on top of the net when trying to escape. Mines a lot smaller than the one you can buy, I might make it bigger some time 

Check it out 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

Pretty amazing how it works, hopefully my homemade version holds up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

jaymill1999 said:


> Pretty amazing how it works, hopefully my homemade version holds up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep I'm amazed! You would think they would try to dig out!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I just compared yours to the Pig Brig and yours is lacking the 3 ft wide thinner mesh they have attached to the bottom of their Golf/baseball mesh, which makes it easier for them to get under because it slides across their nose, ears, and backs easier because it the smaller holes don't grab as much. This trap works because the pig can push it up going in because the smaller diameter of the circle made by the netting at the bottom keeps it facing inward * ./l-\_ _/-l\**.* But when they try to leave, they step on the smaller mesh, so when they run into the bigger mesh, it won't move because they are standing on it AND/OR because the small diameter at the bottom keeps it facing inward. The pigs don't know to back up to the edge of the smaller mesh and root underneath it. They instinctively go to the edge of the larger mesh to try to root under, and again, because they are standing on the thinner mesh that is attached to the larger mesh, they can't get under the lager mesh. It is a brilliant design. Looking at the home made one, Unless I am missing something, I don't see how it can work until you add the 3 ft long piece of smaller mesh to the bottom of your Golf mesh.

Look at their video again. Their main netting isn't nearly as funnel shaped as the home made one. most of the funnel on theirs is built into the bottom piece of thinner mesh (with smaller holes), most of which is laying FLAT on the ground. The larger netting barely touches the ground (only 3 to 4 inches of it).

Their's is a kind of a leaned back L shape \_ whereas the home made one looks to be just a \ / shape, leaving out the part that actually makes it work, the piece of thinner netting laying on the ground.

Also, notice that they have something half way up the poles attached to the larger netting (highlighted in red) * ./l-\_ _/-l\. * to prevent it from being pulled inward too far. The home made one is close, but it leaves out the details that actually make it work right. Don't watch the video on a small screen or you may miss those details.


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

I get what you’re saying about the mesh, looks like I missed that detail. Currently the netting is kind of hung up over the t posts to allow the hogs to get used to the net rubbing their backs, so its hard to see exactly what I have. But when i set it up to actually trap them I will send more pics, it does have that (_ _) shape to it, especially when I cinch the drawstring tight on the very bottom row. 

Its will be a few weeks till I get back up there so I will send more pics when I get it set up. Thanks for the tip I might have to pick up some mesh stuff, but Ill see how this works first. My dog couldn’t figure out how to get out at least lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, how did it work?


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

hookinbull said:


> Well, how did it work?


Im going to put the net down this weekend. I had some old deer protein that I was using as bait, the problem is the pigs didn’t like it enough to dare to go under the net. Got some whole kernel corn now which they should go crazy for. They’re just being shy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymill1999 (Sep 1, 2021)

We live 6 hours away from camp too so I want to let the net down when we’re planning on going two consecutive weekends. Really don’t want the pigs to be starving to death, not humane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

I’m thinking about doing one with cattle panels on the side and the nets on the ends.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

hookinbull said:


> I’m thinking about doing one with cattle panels on the side and the nets on the ends.


We did something similar to this with 4' hog panels. Just make sure weave a short piece of rebar between the wire at the bottom of the panels so they can not root under.


----------



## R_A_Davis (Dec 15, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

How did it hold up? Did pigs do any damage to the nets!


----------



## king44566 (8 mo ago)

Well....


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Still waiting! How’d it go?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Would like to get an update just like the others here.


----------



## Geechee (Sep 15, 2015)

Hogs got him??


----------



## 36racin (Dec 19, 2006)

We are all looking for an update to this thread....For some reason I cant figure out how to use PM's


----------

